# Where to buy wood in mid-coast Maine



## rjmarshall17 (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi,

I'm sure that this question has been asked before, but I haven't (apparently) hit on the correct search terms, so a pointer to a previous discussion would be great.

Being new to woodworking (still have that new-woodworker smell - lots of fear mixed with sweat and tears , and having read some less-than-positive stories about buying wood at the "big box" stores, I was wondering if anyone has any pointers to where I can buy wood in mid-coast Maine. I live south of Bath. I assume that there have to be some woodworkers in this forum who live, or have lived, in Maine…

I assume that, if I'm careful, I can find some half-way decent stuff at Lowes or HD (two of the closest lumber retailers), but from what I've read I would need to sift through the 2×12s in order to find some usable wood. Since I don't know that much about it, this seems like a somewhat intimidating process. Not that it probably isn't worth the trouble, and I will need to learn to do it eventually, but I'm looking to get started on some small projects (saw bench, simple work-table/bench, bench on bench) and I don't want to end up with a bad outcome because I picked bad wood…although I guess that would be an invaluable lesson as well 

I figure that starting with rough-sawn lumber is a good idea since my preference is hand-tool only (or mostly  and learning to flatten and dimension is a good skill. And, as to "hand-tool only"...I'm not in a hurry, and may never get much beyond projects for myself, plus cost is a factor. But I also just like the idea of using hand-tools  I hate all those noisy of machines 

So, again, if this has come up, I would appreciate a pointer and any other hints/suggestions you might have.

Thanks for the help,

Rob


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

Rob, it's worth checking craigslist. there are a couple of local sowers in MA that are selling lumber locally for ridiculous prices you might find something similar in your neck of the woods


----------



## rjmarshall17 (Aug 20, 2011)

I've been looking at CL but haven't seen any local sawmills advertising…at least not yet. So I'll keep checking.

Thanks,

Rob


----------



## nailbanger2 (Oct 17, 2009)

woodfinder.com Hope that helps.


----------



## tom427cid (Aug 21, 2011)

In New Hampshire just west of the Epsom traffic circle is Goosebay Lumber. They have a wide variety and are good people to work with. And in Brentwood is Highland Hardwoods also good selection and good to work with.
Hope this helps.
tom


----------



## gondiline1 (Sep 21, 2011)

IMHO Goosebay is way over priced and not easy to deal with. Your best bet is Maine Coast lumber in York. They will deliver and have everything you need. Ask for Steve Flynn or Josh. They also have a warehouse in Westbrook outside Portland. Delivery's twice a week to mid coast. Good luck


----------



## rjmarshall17 (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi,

Thanks for all the help. I had looked at the websites for Goosebay, Highland, and Northland Forest, they are all 2.5-3 hours from here. So while they may have what I would be looking for, it's a bit of a drive. I had seen the site for Maine Coast Lumber, and will check them out since they're closer.

Has anyone had any experience with Fat Andy's in N. Yarmouth?

Thanks again,

Rob


----------



## JayCop (Sep 26, 2011)

A trip to here Kingsmountainhardwood is well worth it. Nino the owner is very good with his pricing and will properly deduct defects from what boards you choose. Only draw back is that you have to make an appointment but since it is a bit of a drive for me in Rockland I don't mind.


----------

